# E-3 code Englander pellet stove



## thenoises (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello, so my fiancee and I have an Englander pellet stove that can't seem to go 5 hours without giving us an E3 code. Reading up it seems like an overheating issue? Someone suggested it could be pet hair (we have lots of pets) trapped inside, but I have no idea where to look for this problem? Can anybody help us out?


----------



## ericofmaine (Jan 24, 2014)

thenoises said:


> Hello, so my fiancee and I have an Englander pellet stove that can't seem to go 5 hours without giving us an E3 code. Reading up it seems like an overheating issue? Someone suggested it could be pet hair (we have lots of pets) trapped inside, but I have no idea where to look for this problem? Can anybody help us out?


Look in and around the convection (room air) blower motor and housing.  Without knowing what model stove you have it is hard to say where that might be, other than it's the motor not connected to the exhaust venting.  The other thing to check as well that might help is to make sure your room air blower setting is at least as high, if not 1 higher, than the heat setting.

Eric


----------



## thenoises (Jan 24, 2014)

ericofmaine said:


> Look in and around the convection (room air) blower motor and housing.  Without knowing what model stove you have it is hard to say where that might be, other than it's the motor not connected to the exhaust venting.  The other thing to check as well that might help is to make sure your room air blower setting is at least as high, if not 1 higher, than the heat setting.
> 
> Eric


Thanks for the response eric, our model number is 55-SHP10L. My knowledge on stoves is next to nothing so I appreciate your help. Our blower speed its definitely higher than heat range.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Jan 24, 2014)

If its a PDV then it should like like the below pic.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Jan 24, 2014)

You have to tell us more, like how old, what model, settings.
If it is an overheat problem it is likely that there isn't enough convection air going through the stove. The convection blower has to be set to a higher number than the feed rate setting. If you have already done that, it is possible that the squirrel cage of the convection blower is clogged with animal hair and or dust bunnies.
Another possibility that comes to mind is that the stove might be in the wrong burn mode. The control board on those stoves are capable of being set for different stoves and some burn more fuel per hour than others. Search for "England burn mode". There are numerous threads that describe how to change it.
I would give you the link, but you will learn more searching the forum by yourself.


----------



## thenoises (Jan 24, 2014)

Harvey Schneider said:


> You have to tell us more, like how old, what model, settings.
> If it is an overheat problem it is likely that there isn't enough convection air going through the stove. The convection blower has to be set to a higher number than the feed rate setting. If you have already done that, it is possible that the squirrel cage of the convection blower is clogged with animal hair and or dust bunnies.
> Another possibility that comes to mind is that the stove might be in the wrong burn mode. The control board on those stoves are capable of being set for different stoves and some burn more fuel per hour than others. Search for "England burn mode". There are numerous threads that describe how to change it.
> I would give you the link, but you will learn more searching the forum by yourself.


So yeah I did the trouble shooting with the settings on the panel and came to the conclusion that it is probably an issue with a convection blower cage block up, im just not sure the steps i should take to clean it out


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Jan 24, 2014)

thenoises said:


> So yeah I did the trouble shooting with the settings on the panel and came to the conclusion that it is probably an issue with a convection blower cage block up, im just not sure the steps i should take to clean it out


The England web site has great how to guides. It's not difficult, just make sure that you keep track of where things came from and *unplug the stove while you are working on it*.
You will have to remove the convection blower form the stove in order to properly clean it.


----------



## thenoises (Jan 25, 2014)

To anyone that might be checking this thread out because you had a similar problem, cleaning out the convection blower worked like a charm and now the stove is working wonderfully!


----------



## ChandlerR (Jan 25, 2014)

Hearth.com forum doing what it does best


----------

